# Shot Size



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

*What size shot are you using this year*​
3" #22021.51%3" BB1920.43%3" BBB66.45%3.5" #21415.05%3.5" BB2830.11%3.5" BBB66.45%


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

what size shot are you guys using this year for snows?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kent 3" #2's.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

3inch #1 heaviest load possible


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Remington 2 3/4 inch dueces and Federal premium 3 inch BB's


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

what would you guys use for geese that are at an extended range


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

A camera :lol:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I liek 3 inch 2's because they arn't too course for close range and can reach out there and touch them :sniper:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

If you want to get out farther you need to get the right choke tube one that you like and works with your gun.


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

10 gauge 3.5 3shot first followed by tripple B


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Start off with 3" bbs left over from the fall (a lot) and if hunting is good and they disapear I'll break out whatever steel I have left. Probably mostly 3" 2's.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Start off with 3" bbs left over from the fall (a lot) and if hunting is good and they disapear I'll break out whatever steel I have left. Probably mostly 3" 2's.


Ya, a guys gotta recycle those old shells before all the numbers wear off and you cant tell what they are anymore.

Pretty sure I threw some steel 6's at em last year... :eyeroll:


----------



## Honkerhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

BBB and T. 3.5" Fiocchi's. Heavy and Fast. PM Choke. Nowhere for ****** to hide.......


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

My vote is for 2 3/4 2's. five bucks a box. gets too expensive otherwise.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Phil The Thrill said:


> Remington 2 3/4 inch dueces


This is my ideal load too!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

The load that I like to use is not listed in the poll.

I like 3" #1's


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

Ref said:


> The load that I like to use is not listed in the poll.
> 
> I like 3" #1's


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## franchislayer (Feb 16, 2008)

i like to use 3 in. 1 shot, with a pm.


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

i like to use the old federal 3.5 f shot with PM


----------

